# This SEEMS like a good deal..... for woven tags



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone used these guys?

300 Custom WOVEN LABEL / Labels / Tags Printed size too - eBay (item 120480050039 end time Nov-11-09 12:12:50 PST)

Total 65$ for 300 custom woven tags delivered, seems pretty damn good. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

yes they are fantastic i have had 3 different designs of them great quality takes around 3 weeks to delivery in uk. Email them and you might get a better deal highly reccomend


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

pm if you want his email


----------



## newskaone (Sep 23, 2009)

Has anyone else had experience with this ebay guy?


----------



## sterich (Oct 11, 2009)

I had experience with this guy. His name is Gaayathri and he's very professionell. His work is professionel too, very good and very quick ! I can only recommend him. I also asked to make 300 labels, but 3 different ones and he made me a special offer. Very nice guy. Would always recommend him !


----------



## marky d (Apr 11, 2009)

what is his contact info


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

nothing on link would be very intrested in working at that price


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

[email protected] to contact him tell him Brian gave you his email


----------



## sterich (Oct 11, 2009)

i have the same mail adress, his name is gaayathri ! greetings from stephanie too ;-)


----------



## evasivenotraKcs (Mar 27, 2010)

i tried to email him and the email came back?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I have nothing but great things to say about him too. I wish all my suppliers were as hands on, thoughtful and kept you in the loop as this guy. His other email is [email protected]

Here is one of his current ebay auctions 500 Custom WOVEN LABEL / Labels / Tags T-shirt Hem size - eBay (item 120563563359 end time May-29-10 13:18:37 PDT)


----------



## evasivenotraKcs (Mar 27, 2010)

Cool, I am trying the alternate email. Thanks Joe.


----------



## fapwear (Nov 18, 2009)

wow, found this just a day too late =\


----------



## evasivenotraKcs (Mar 27, 2010)

he certainly makes a lot of people doing the woven tags' pricing look like a joke that is for sure.


----------



## Foundation (Dec 8, 2009)

With prices like that it's making me rethink just having my screen printer run the labels on tagless shirts.


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

i picked some up of her she was in the uk for a week she is a star can't go wrong with her


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

Its a women i met her in the UK she was here visiting from canada, She brought my labels with her hows that for service, and gave me 500 extra


----------



## evasivenotraKcs (Mar 27, 2010)

robo029 said:


> Its a women i met her in the UK she was here visiting from canada, She brought my labels with her hows that for service, and gave me 500 extra


By far the best deal I have found and the quickest responder. had me a scanned image of MY label in about the same time as others got me a quote....
and I've been calling her sir.
I feel like an a hole..... ha.


----------



## Grimfaire (Mar 8, 2010)

Theyve got a website you can checkout Welcome to KIKI Kreations


----------

